# données cellulaires



## kage (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipad 3G WI-FI 64 GO. J'ai acheté un kit 3G SFR prêt à surfer 3 jours.
J'ai synchronisé avec Itunes, inséré la carte sim. 
J'ai configuré mon compte mail (j'ai une adresse free) et donc une carte sfr, que dois-je mettre pour le smtp ?
Car lorsque je mets smtp@sfr.fr cela ne marche pas.
Et lorsque je suis en 3G, un message me dit que les données cellulaires ne marchent pas donc pas de navigation safari possible non plus.
Savez-vous comment je dois paramètrer mon compte messagerie et comment activer les données cellulaires?
En WI-Fi tout est OK.

Merci


----------



## bugman (12 Juin 2010)

Il me semble qu'il faut synchro APRES avoir inséré la microSim.
Pour le serveur ce n'est pas plutôt smtp.sfr.fr (pas d'arobase mais un point) ?
Mais il me semble que pour Free c'est plutôt : smtp.free.fr

Par contre une fois que tu sera connecté (si ça fonctionne) pourrais tu, stp, me donner le nom de ton forfait sur la page "www.sfr/ipad" (depuis l'ipad en 3G). Merci d'avance.


----------

